# Anyway to have Vista turn on/off at set times?



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Is there anyway to program Vista to auto turn on at a set time and then back off at a different time? And have it do this every day of the week?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't know, but you might get a helpful answer if you tell us what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

If you are starting from an OS that is in an off state, there is no way to automate that. If you are running it in a virtual PC, from inside another OS that is running, you should be able to set a schedule to run the program and close the program at set times. An issue doing that would be that the OS in the virtual window will not go through the shut down procedures.

Otherwise, you could set a PC to a timer, and hope that the PC would startup when power was applied. You'd run into the same issues with the shutdown of course, and there would be no way to log into the OS if you needed to.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone ever tried this: http://www.download.com/Auto-Power-on-and-Shut-down/3000-2084_4-10734893.html?tag=lst-0-7

My goal is to have my PC turn on at 5PM M-F and then off at 11PM since these are the weekday hours I would want my HR20 to access the music on the PC via the Media Share.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Check your BIOS settings. Some support this under the power management section.

Also, you can use the Scheduler to turn standby mode on/off. You could use scheduler to turn the PC off but the only way to turn it on would be using the BIOS. 

The Scheduler in under Accesories/System Tools.

If you have a second PC on the network that is allways on, you can use it to wake-up the PC using wake-on-lan. You have to turn this on also in the BIOS.


----------

